# RR: 111. Haydn: Die Schöpfung, Hob.XXI/2



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Karajan (cond.), Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Krenn, Fischer-Dieskau, Berry, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1966)










2.	Gardiner (cond.), Brown, McNair, Stormer, Schade, Finley, Gilfry, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1996)










3.	McCreesh (cond.), Massey, Harvey, Padmore, Persson, Davies, Piau, Gabrieli Consort & Players, Chetham's Chamber Choir	(2006)










4.	Markevitch (cond.), Seefried, Holm, Borg, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1956)










5.	Hogwood (cond.), Kirkby, Rolfe Johnson, George, Academy of Ancient Music, Oxford New College Choir	(1990)










6.	Bernstein (cond.), Raskin, Young, Reardon, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Camerata Singers	(1966)










7.	Spering (cond.), Im, Kobow, Müller-Brachmann, VokalEnsemble Köln, Capella Augustina	(2003)










8.	Weil (cond.), Monoyios, Hering, van der Kamp, Tafelmusik, Tölzer Knabenchor	(1993)










9.	Doráti (cond.), Popp, Döse, Hollweg, Moll, Luxon, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Brighton Festival Chorus	(1976)










10.	Kuijken (cond.), Mackie, Laki, Huttenlocher, La Petite Bande, Collegium Vocale	(1982)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Karajan (cond.), Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Krenn, Fischer-Dieskau, Berry, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna Singverein	(1966)
2.	Gardiner (cond.), Brown, McNair, Stormer, Schade, Finley, Gilfry, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir	(1996)
3.	McCreesh (cond.), Massey, Harvey, Padmore, Persson, Davies, Piau, Gabrieli Consort & Players, Chetham's Chamber Choir	(2006)
4.	Markevitch (cond.), Seefried, Holm, Borg, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1956)
5.	Hogwood (cond.), Kirkby, Rolfe Johnson, George, Academy of Ancient Music, Oxford New College Choir	(1990)
6.	Bernstein (cond.), Raskin, Young, Reardon, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Camerata Singers	(1966)
7.	Spering (cond.), Im, Kobow, Müller-Brachmann, VokalEnsemble Köln, Capella Augustina	(2003)
8.	Weil (cond.), Monoyios, Hering, van der Kamp, Tafelmusik, Tölzer Knabenchor	(1993)
9.	Doráti (cond.), Popp, Döse, Hollweg, Moll, Luxon, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Brighton Festival Chorus	(1976)
10.	Kuijken (cond.), Mackie, Laki, Huttenlocher, La Petite Bande, Collegium Vocale	(1982)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

